# I HATE the Fermented Suint Vat!



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I know it works, but pheeeeewwwwwww! :badmood:

I had to throw away the top layer because it was infested with wrigglers and some other little larvae (that I am really afraid are Carpet Beetles!!!!) 

I have to let it out in the sun for two days to get rid of the smell, thereby increasing the chance of carpet beetle infestation :grit:

I just don't know if this is worth it...


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I can't believe this as I use the cheap totes from Walmart and there are actually 2 little holes up under the handle and I have never had issues with wigglers. And I live in OKlahoma right now it is pretty dry around here ( we need rain badly and temps in the 100s every day so our bug pop is down a bit) but when I started my baths this was bug heaven, I mean I could not even walk the 20 feet to my truck after 6PM without at least 2 or 3 vampires like misqitos getting me, and I never had wigglers. I have had to let me baths go for the immediate future as I have horrible hard water and we need rain it actually rained the other day was a thin band od of storms from state line to state line except for about 30 miles guess where my house is yep dab middle of those 30 miles, I think my house has some kind of magnetic pole that repels rain 90% of the time as this is not the first time this has happened. 

I have seen some baths that are so wrapped in duck tape that you can not even tell what is under them for this same reason. But I have never had issues ( yet) 

So Sorry this is just working out for you it really makes getting the really dirty stuff so much easier.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I use the same kind of totes Luvz - I got mine at the dollar store and they have the same holes under the handle. In one tote, I filled the holes with that expanding foam insulation, and in the other one I jammed sticks in to seal it. I wrapped it in netting and put a screen on top, and still wrigglers. ugh.

Duct tape is a good idea though... Or maybe put it inside a huge leaf and lawn garbage bag.

I'm not sure whether to save the solution or not. We're going to be shearing a few lambs this fall, and my time will be limited, so I may try to strain those wrigglers out. Blech and double blech!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

It is funny we as farmers have done some gross things think problematic birth but I agree wigglers are nasty nasty nasty !!!


PKBoo said:


> I use the same kind of totes Luvz - I got mine at the dollar store and they have the same holes under the handle. In one tote, I filled the holes with that expanding foam insulation, and in the other one I jammed sticks in to seal it. I wrapped it in netting and put a screen on top, and still wrigglers. ugh.
> 
> Duct tape is a good idea though... Or maybe put it inside a huge leaf and lawn garbage bag.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to save the solution or not. We're going to be shearing a few lambs this fall, and my time will be limited, so I may try to strain those wrigglers out. Blech and double blech!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

luvzmybabz said:


> It is funny we as farmers have done some gross things


I agree! Smelly gross things usually don't bother me at all, but I just get grossed out by maggots! One of my favorite things to do with my students is to use the microscope with pond water. Love to see all the cool wee beasties! But maggots - they give me the creeps!


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Guess that's why people started using soap!


----------

